# Scott Foil & chain catcher help needed...



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

....so as you the Foil includes a "built in" chain catcher, but it doesn't come out far enough to be of any use--chain can still fall off. I thought if I unscrewed it a bit it would adjust but just comes loose. So question is are there different lengths? Anyone know of this? By the way I run Campy Record 11 sp.
Thanks


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

No different lengths, just different sizes. You could try adding tiny washers in the back. Also sounds like improper FD adjustment.


----------

